# Hotsname wird nicht gesetzt

## alex00

Habe ein Problem meinen Hostname zu setzen.

Habe in der Date /etc/conf.d/hostname folgendes stehn:

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/hostname,v 1.2.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="tux"

Leider wird der Namen nicht gesetzt....er bleibt auf localhist stehn.

Kann mir jemand helfen, danke.

----------

## deejay

Hast du DHCP oder feste IP Zuweisung

Die /etc/hosts sollte dann folgendermaßen aussehen :

```
127.0.0.1     localhost DeinHostName # bei DHCP

DeineIPAdresse     DeinHostName DeinHostName.DeinDomainName# Bei fester IP
```

Ansonsten hast du hostname im Runlevel???

Dann musst du noch ein

```

rc-update add hostname boot
```

machen ...

Gruß

dee

----------

## alex00

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Hast du DHCP oder feste IP Zuweisung
> 
> Die /etc/hosts sollte dann folgendermaßen aussehen :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Habe DHCP....

beim Befehel den hostname insrunlevel einzufügen sagt er dass das schon gemahct wurde.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> beim Befehel den hostname insrunlevel einzufügen sagt er dass das schon gemahct wurde.

 

Und domainname ist auch im Runlevel?

----------

## alex00

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   beim Befehel den hostname insrunlevel einzufügen sagt er dass das schon gemahct wurde. 
> 
> Und domainname ist auch im Runlevel?

 

wie mache ich das bzw. wie überprüfe ich das....

danke übrigens für deine hilfe...

alex

----------

## Yonathan

gib einfach mal

```
rc-update show
```

ein und dann kannst du dir ansehen, was mit welchem level geladen wird.

ob der domainname drin ist, siehst du ja dann. falls nicht, kannst du es mit

```
rc-update add domainname boot
```

machen.

----------

## Hilefoks

Mit "/etc/init.d/domainname status" bzw. rc-status siehst du ob es gestartet wurde und mit "rc-update add domainname default" packst du ihn in dein default-Runlevel.

Mfg Hilefoks

EDIT: Yonathan war schneller  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## alex00

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Mit "/etc/init.d/domainname status" bzw. rc-status siehst du ob es gestartet wurde und mit "rc-update add domainname default" packst du ihn in dein default-Runlevel.
> 
> Mfg Hilefoks
> 
> EDIT: Yonathan war schneller 

 

der domainname ist als default drinne...soll ich ihn in boot ändern?

----------

## NightDragon

Lass mich raten.

Du hast ein baselayout-update gemacht, und bist dabei einige Serivce-Script updates übergangen.

(das passter wenn man etc-update ausführt und dann die Datein die unter /etc/init.d/ liegen, nicht updatet).

Meine vermutung ist das das Script unter /etc/init.d/ nicht upgedatet wurde.

Darum wird der Hostname bzw. Domainname nicht übernommen... verusch mal ein erneutes mergen vom baselayout und dann vorsichtig durchgehn was du updaten willst (oder nicht).

Dabei aufpassen das alles unter /etc/init.d/ geupdatet wird.

----------

## alex00

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Lass mich raten.
> 
> Du hast ein baselayout-update gemacht, und bist dabei einige Serivce-Script updates übergangen.
> 
> (das passter wenn man etc-update ausführt und dann die Datein die unter /etc/init.d/ liegen, nicht updatet).
> ...

 

Wie mache ich das emergen des baselayout? stehe jetzt auf der leitung sorry.

Alex

----------

## Anarcho

äähhh?

wie wäre es mit

emerge baselayout ???

----------

## tux2

nach dem emergen von baselayout passt du die datein /etc/conf.d/hostname und /etc/conf.d/domainname an

und die alten dateien /etc/hostname und /etc/dnsdomainname löscht du (fals nicht schon geschehen).

danach sollte es eigentlich funktionieren

----------

## alex00

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> nach dem emergen von baselayout passt du die datein /etc/conf.d/hostname und /etc/conf.d/domainname an
> 
> und die alten dateien /etc/hostname und /etc/dnsdomainname löscht du (fals nicht schon geschehen).
> 
> danach sollte es eigentlich funktionieren

 

Habe ich nun alles gemacht, es hat sich aber nichts geändert...leider.

Weiss wer noch einen Tipp.....bitte.

----------

## sokar2000

Hast Du etc-update gemacht? bzw. die init-scripts vom neuen Baselayout übernommen?

----------

## tux2

hm.. 

gib mal in ner console "hostname tux" ein und log dich neu auf der console ein..

wurde es hier übernommen?

und was sagt "rc-status" und "rc-status boot" ?

----------

## alex00

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> hm.. 
> 
> gib mal in ner console "hostname tux" ein und log dich neu auf der console ein..
> 
> wurde es hier übernommen?
> ...

 

localhost ~ # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 local                                                               [ started ]

 netmount                                                            [ started ]

 domainname                                                            [   off ]

 net.eth0                                                            [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                           [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                          [ started ]

 xdm                                                                 [ started ]

localhost ~ # rc-status boot

Runlevel: boot

 keymaps                                                             [ started ]

 clock                                                               [ started ]

 localmount                                                          [ started ]

 consolefont                                                         [ started ]

 modules                                                             [ started ]

 hostname                                                            [ started ]

 net.lo                                                              [ started ]

 serial                                                              [ started ]

 urandom                                                             [ started ]

 checkroot                                                           [ started ]

 rmnologin                                                           [ started ]

 bootmisc                                                            [ started ]

 checkfs                                                             [ started ]

localhost ~ #

----------

## Hilefoks

Wieso ist den "domainname" bei dir off?

Versuch mal:

```
/etc/init.d/domainname start

/etc/init.d/domainname status
```

Wenn er was komisches Meldet poste das mal!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## alex00

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Wieso ist den "domainname" bei dir off?
> 
> Versuch mal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

habe den domainnamen jetzt vorhin von default zu boot geändert. dann ist er bei obriger ausgabe auch started. es ändert sich aber nichts bei meinem hostname, der ist immer auf localhost gesetzt...komisch oder?

also weiss echt nicht mehr was machen.

----------

## tux2

du hast das mit "hostename tux" noch nicht probiert.. (testhalber)

schau mal was du in /etc/env.d/01hostname drin stehn hast; 

da müsste 

```

HOSTNAME="tux"

```

drin stehn. wen nicht dann schreib mal des rein, danach env-update und source /etc/profile ausführen.

Testhalber kannst du dir die HOSTNAME-Variable ausgeben:

echo $HOSTNAME

und danach mal neu starten.

und was hast du in /etc/hosts eingetragen?

```

127.0.0.1   localhost

192.168.0.1 tux.DOMAINNAME  tux  # das ist die ip von deinem rechner und DOMAINNAME nach deiner domain ändern

```

----------

## alex00

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> du hast das mit "hostename tux" noch nicht probiert.. (testhalber)
> 
> schau mal was du in /etc/env.d/01hostname drin stehn hast; 
> 
> da müsste 
> ...

 

Also in der /etc/env.d/01hostname stand wirklich localhost drinnen. Habe das jetzt auf tux geändert. dann env-update und source /etc/profile gemacht. dann gab er mir mit echo $HOSTNAME den richtigen hostnamen aus. runterfahren, rauffahren und in der /etc/env.d/01hostname stand wieder das alte drinnen.

Meine /etc/hosts sieht so aus:

127.0.0.1	localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

Arbeite mit DHCP und nicht mit einer statischen IP Adresse.

Weiss echt nicht wo das Problem liegen könnte.

Bitte Hilfe.

----------

## tgurr

Hat doch deejay weiter oben schon geschrieben.

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Hast du DHCP oder feste IP Zuweisung
> 
> Die /etc/hosts sollte dann folgendermaßen aussehen :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## alex00

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Hat doch deejay weiter oben schon geschrieben.
> 
>  *deejay wrote:*   Hast du DHCP oder feste IP Zuweisung
> 
> Die /etc/hosts sollte dann folgendermaßen aussehen :
> ...

 

Habe ich reingenommen, das System neu gestartet und leider immer noch das selbe. Mein Hostename ist immer noch localhost.

----------

## tux2

ich glaub ich hab "ne möglichkeit" .. aba die ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen

 */etc/init.d/hostname wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>         if [[ -z ${myhost} ]] || [[ ${myhost} == "(none)" ]] ; then
> ...

 

in das hier ändern:

 */etc/init.d/hostname wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>         if [[ -z ${myhost} ]] || [[ ${myhost} == "(none)" ]] ; then
> ...

 

ich kenn mich leider mit dhcp nicht aus.. aber muss man das nicht irgendwo auch konfigurieren?

----------

## alex00

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> ich glaub ich hab "ne möglichkeit" .. aba die ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen
> 
>  */etc/init.d/hostname wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Habs gelöst. Habe mir unter /etc eine Datei erzeugt die hostname heißt. Dort einfach den hostname reingeschrieben also (zB tux), und dannn gehts. shit jetzt satret aber kde nicht mehr.

----------

## tux2

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habs gelöst. Habe mir unter /etc eine Datei erzeugt die hostname heißt. Dort einfach den hostname reingeschrieben also (zB tux), und dannn gehts. shit jetzt satret aber kde nicht mehr.

 

/etc/hostname ist vom ALTEN baselayout; d.h. es wurden nicht alle dateien aufs neue baselayout geupdated.

denn wenn /etc/init.d/hostname vom neuen baselayout wäre, dann täte er eine warnung bringen, dass es die datei /etc/hostname noch gibt.

ich vermute dass bei `emerge baselayout` irgendetwas schief ging, bzw hast du vergessen `etc-update` auszuführen?!

was sagt 

```
emerge -s baselayout
```

und was 

```
grep Header /etc/init.d/hostname
```

----------

## alex00

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> ich glaub ich hab "ne möglichkeit" .. aba die ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen
> 
>  */etc/init.d/hostname wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ich habe das jetzt so gelöst dass ich wie oben geschrieben die hostname veränbdert habe...funktioniert ohne probleme.

----------

## x86power

Steh ich grad auf der Leitung oder is die Lösung vielleicht dass er den Hostname über den DHCP reingedrückt bekommt und dort der Konfigurationsfehler liegt?

@OP: Welchen DHCP-Server verwendest du und wie sieht die Konfiguration für deinen Host aus (falls es denn einen extra Eintrag gibt)

----------

